# Caldas da Rainha - Foz do Arelho - 24/05/2007



## JAlves (18 Abr 2008 às 22:41)

Viva caros meteoloucos.

Tirei estas fotos em 24/05/2007 cerca das 14:30h na zona de Caldas da Rainha. Tinha-as para aqui esquecidas e lembrei-me de vos mostrar pois pelo menos no local era assustador.

Circulava na A8 (Norte-Sul) e parei propositadamente na portagem de Tornada para obter estas fotos. Esta nuvem imensa, que mais parecia uma parede, encontrava-se sensivelmente na zona da Foz do Arelho e aparentemente sobre o mar.



 

 

 

 




E então, o que acham? É algo de especial ou apenas uma nuvem?

Cumprimentos e continuação de bom trabalho neste excelente fórum.


----------



## MSantos (18 Abr 2008 às 22:48)

Boas fotos nuvem bem interessante e ameaçadora


----------



## AnDré (18 Abr 2008 às 22:52)

Epá, grande nuvem. Deve ter descarregado bem


----------



## Gilmet (18 Abr 2008 às 23:00)

Wowww... Grande nuvem!

Bem apanhado JAlves!


----------



## JAlves (18 Abr 2008 às 23:08)

Foi a primeira vez que parei para tirar fotos a uma nuvem, tal o aspecto ameaçador.

Curiosamente, onde eu estava o céu estava limpo e o calor era intenso, mas a nuvem deve ter descarregado bem na costa.


----------

